
Seagate releases 2TB enterprise-class drive - adnymarc
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&taxonomyName=storage&articleId=9127180&taxonomyId=19&intsrc=kc_top
======
jacquesm
The speed with which storage capacity increases never ceases to amaze me, it's
not all that long ago that I thought my 360K floppy drive was hot stuff.

The race is really on between flash and rotating media, it would be nice to
see a graph of storage cost per bit for both media and a comparision of access
times. I give it another 5 years before rotating media are only going to be
used in specialty cases.

